# More Dam Eagles



## Clark (Nov 17, 2015)

Have fun counting!
I know I could of desaturated the water a bit, but this is for fun.














Since google map change their look years ago, I have not used the measuring tool. I'm thinking this is about 1100ft. with 7D and 400mm. No cropping on these.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2015)

I think there are 11 in the middle photo, incredible.


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2015)

That's what I got the first two times.
I have 27" monitor. It was still a PITA counting them.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 17, 2015)

Reminiscent of Where's Waldo!!


----------



## troy (Nov 17, 2015)

They must be endemic to the north east, there is only voltures and hawks over here. Eagles are bad ass powerful birds, thanks for the photos


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## Clark (Nov 18, 2015)

Troy- Florida has a HEALTHY population. Only seen one in Colorado.
Yellowstone had a HEALTHY population ten years ago. Utah- nothing but goldens.
Alaska is loaded. Its hit and miss to me.

We had nesting pair two years in a row. 400ft from front door and a pair of binoculars and I was doing some pretty serious birding. They are neighbors with three osprey couples. The eagles would wait for osprey to come back from bay with fish, then steal the catch.

By the end of week I should have some flying fish on the forum, from Conowingo Dam.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2015)

Clark said:


> By the end of week I should have some flying fish on the forum, from Conowingo Dam.



 ha ha, you had me going for a half second, and I was there! Was trying to figure out where flying fish inhabited the Susquehanna lol

Btw I delivered some plants to north of Baltimore yesterday and when I crossed the i95 bridge I looked north and could just make out the dam. Would need a telescope to see Eagles from there though


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Clark (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks.
1st- I got 9
2nd- I got twelve right now, but someone of this forum got 13. i'll check later with her.
3rd- I got 9

So, 30 or 31 baldies.

Thanks again.


----------

